# Ray Ban: Virtual Mirror!



## StereoXGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

If you have a compatible webcam, you can now try on Ray-Bans using the virtual mirror program on their official website! Check out the examples here:

Ray-Ban

That's really cool!

They also have an online store so you can purchase the glasses you choose.






Ray-Ban Official Web Site


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so cool!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2009)

if only i could afford raybans..


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats so cool! I really want some Ray-Bans.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 6, 2009)

That is sooo cool!


----------



## Karren (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are cool.. Probably can't get a pair for the $3 I paid for my last pair?


----------

